# square prints and odd sizes???



## burstintoflame81 (Aug 17, 2009)

2 part question. 

1) Where do you guys get your prints from. ( online, retail location?? )

2) If I want a size other than a the normal 4x6,5x7,8x10 etc etc. like a square print for instance like an 8x8 for a special frame/mat set up.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 17, 2009)

Print the 8x8 on an 8x10 and cut it.


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 17, 2009)

I use a pro lab but they do 8x8's and 10x10's. Check around in your area and see who does good printing. Haven't seen too many online that I like, usually just machine prints and the equipment isn't balanced correctly. Just my opinion.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 17, 2009)

Indeed. Having a printer do the cutting for you, while accurate, usually costs a whole lot of money.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 17, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> I use a pro lab but they do 8x8's and 10x10's. Check around in your area and see who does good printing. Haven't seen too many online that I like, usually just machine prints and the equipment isn't balanced correctly. Just my opinion.


 
Heh, I used a local "Pro lab" and specifically asked them not to crop my images. Do not crop, very inportant, for competition. *pfft* they cropped them, and off center at that.


----------



## Laika (Aug 18, 2009)

The place I get mine done, I am pretty sure is only in Ohio. 

They give you three options when ordering. Cropped and rotated to fit, crop it yourself, or you can order it so they resize to fit and put white space on the sides. I of course use the last one - since I get my entire picture, even if it is an odd size. 

The only problem I have had is if I do a rather oddly toned sepia print (pinker or yellower hue) they do correct it to technically "correct" sepia. They always include the correct one for free along with my incorrect one though. So I am not going to complain.

Anyways, the point of all that is to look and see what is in the area. Some of the smaller places aren't going to have blaring advertisements for cheap prints. But you can get good deals and they ultimately do a much better job.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Indeed. Having a printer do the cutting for you, while accurate, usually costs a whole lot of money.


Look at www.mpix.com 

If you put your square image on a rectangular canvas, like putting a 7x7 on an 8x10 white canvas, and then add the text "please trim excess border" in the white strips on the ends, Mpix will trim it at no additional charge.

8x8, 12x12 and 20X20 are standard sizes at good labs.


----------

